# [SOLVED] ME: Lost CD drive



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok....I was here last night and got my computer running beautifully. This morning I tried to install my new printer software and came up with an error which I don't remember, but it was there and then my whole screen froze up and I couldn't do anything. I restarted, went in and uninstalled everything from the HP disk I had installed from....restarted....and now I am missing my cd drive.

I am guessing that somewhere when I was uninstalling the program that I accidently uninstalled the drive then...but I have absolutely NO IDEA what I did.

I also ran a system restore...which it said I couldn't....so I did a GO Back to early this morning before I started the printer stuff and it didn't bring it back ....PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 11:45:50 AM, on 10/31/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\BROWSER AGENT\CNBABE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\SYSTIMER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\ITOUCH\ITOUCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETRATINGS\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA COMPONENTS\ENCODER\WMENCAGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\CONTENT.IE5\04QLFFDV\HIJACKTHIS[1]\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = MetaLink Technologies
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r21.mchsi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *sas.r21.mchsi.com;<local>
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InkWatch] C:\PROGRA~1\GATEWAY\GATEWA~2\INKWATCH.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eac_Download] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMDMMSG] BCMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Premeter] C:\PROGRA~1\NETRAT~1\PREMETER\PRMT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Startup: Encoder Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\WMENCAGT.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://pv2fd.pav2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {2E3811E9-5504-11D0-A1C4-444553540000} (Tree.PracticeTree) - http://www.prestage.com/ActiveX/holeshot.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://205.252.89.9/Software_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {2C38A62E-D257-40E8-8BB7-5624E38FEB0A} - http://www.netmails.com/members/donnaneedsex/zlised.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37592.473125
O16 - DPF: {E5EF1E59-8AFD-425A-9F30-817FD6507215} (Darts Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/darts/darts.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_1.ocx
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.substance.com/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4294/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Go Fish - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/zt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Klondike Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/ks12_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chinese Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/cct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dice - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong Solitaire - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/mjst3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,73/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {09C6CAC0-936E-40A0-BC26-707480103DC3} (shizmoo Class) - http://www.uproar.com/applets/activex/shizmoo/flipside_web18.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: msvcp71 - http://download.pestpatrol.com/Downloads/Components/msvcp71.cab
O16 - DPF: msvcr71 - http://download.pestpatrol.com/Downloads/Components/msvcr71.cab
O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab
O16 - DPF: mscomctl - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/mscomctl.cab
O16 - DPF: axscannerruntime - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscannerruntime.cab
O16 - DPF: axscanner - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check to see if you have a scanreg restore point to last night.

Start, run, scanreg /restore
then press ok.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok....I went back to restore and it gave dates from 6/02...I ran the newest one and got my drive back. NOW, I'm having problems the same as I did before i fixed everything last night. Should I run a hijack thing and can you help me with that?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

this is what i get on hijack. Plus, now i have programs in my add/remove that i used to have and when i try to take them out the say i can't....ae: kazaa

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 12:43:49 PM, on 10/31/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\BCMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\BROWSER AGENT\CNBABE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBHANCER\PROGRAMS\WHAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\SYSTIMER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA COMPONENTS\ENCODER\WMENCAGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.commonname.com/english/toolbar/sidebar.asp
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.commonname.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = MetaLink Technologies
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c900b400-cdfe-11d3-976a-00e02913a9e0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBHANCER\PROGRAMS\WHIEHLPR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP4,0,2,3.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: BabeIE - {A6475E6B-3C2E-4B1F-82FD-8F1C0B1D8AD0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\BABEIE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Activater - {1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet3_88.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: CommonName - {A3E3F04C-F98C-4295-95EF-41C57425B077} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\TOOLBAR\CNBARIE.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMRUNONCE] c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InkWatch] C:\PROGRA~1\GATEWAY\GATEWA~2\INKWATCH.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV DefAlert] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eac_Download] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SaveNow] C:\PROGRA~1\SAVENOW\SaveNow.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMDMMSG] BCMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [b3dUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\BDE\Update\Zupdate.EXE -silent -p "C:\WINDOWS\BDE\Update" -s setup.cab
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [webHancer Agent] "C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SAgent2ExePath] C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Startup: Encoder Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\WMENCAGT.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Bookmark This Page - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createbookmark.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add A Page Note - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\createnote.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Email This Link - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\emaillink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search using CommonName - C:\Program Files\CommonName\Toolbar\navigate.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\program files\newdotnet\newdotnet3_88.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.staginglight.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.prestage.com
O16 - DPF: Talk City EZTalk 3.0 - http://chat.talkcity.com/java/ezmed/ezmed.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {E87A6788-1D0F-4444-8898-1D25829B6755} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat4.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (YBIOCtrl Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio4022b.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://pv2fd.pav2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2E3811E9-5504-11D0-A1C4-444553540000} (Tree.PracticeTree) - http://www.prestage.com/ActiveX/holeshot.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {29C13B62-B9F7-4CD3-8CEF-0A58A1A99441} (MSN Chat Control 4.1) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat41.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hold on and someone will be along to assist you. At least we got your drive back, I knew the fixes from last night would be back........who was helping you last night? I'll see if I can't rattle their cage


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks!!! And it was Mobo that was helping me last night!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I see it was mobo, doesn't appear that he is around right now but you might look over the last thread to see if some of the items he had you remove are back. It should be safe to do the same thing.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok i'll try that


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok....thats seems to be working for now. I'm just scared to install my printer software now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

First, check to be sure your cdrom is still recognized.

If it is, start, run, scanreg and hit ok....it'll say it's probably been backed up once today, but back it up again, and you can get back to where you are now if necessary


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok....whatever I did it doesn't show up on "my computer" anymore??!!!

And I ran the back up and said no errors, and then just said it backed up and went off the screen


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I did the restore to earlier today, and I still do NOT have my CD-Rom drive back.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *First, check to be sure your cdrom is still recognized.
> 
> If it is, start, run, scanreg and hit ok....it'll say it's probably been backed up once today, but back it up again, and you can get back to where you are now if necessary  *


I didn't want you to restore, I wanted you to back up. What did you do? Scanreg restore again instead of scanreg?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I did the scanreg 1st.....but when that didn't do anything I did the restore.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Scanreg should have said something, you restoring back to this morning broke it again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure if any other earlier dates will fix it.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Scanreg just said that there were no errors. But when I went and looked for the drive it wasn't there??!!

Figures I messed it all up again!!! What should I do now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I am not sure. What other scanreg /restore dates do you have left? Don't do anything yet! Just tell me the choices.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

10/31/03 2:20 rb004.cab Not Started
10/31/03 1:51 rb003.cab Not Started
10/31/03 12:12 rb002.cab Started
6/7/02 1:29 rb001.cab Started
6/6/02 1:50 rb000.cab Started


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well..............I really don't want to go back to 02........there would be a bunch of different registry things from that far back, software installs, programs removed etc.

Let's take a look in the control panel, device manager and see why the cdrom isn't happy.

Look for exclamation marks on ide controllers and check to see if the cdrom shows up there.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok....i clicked on control panel, but don't see device manager?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sorry, control panel, system, then device manger.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

there are no yellow marks. 

on hard disk controllers it has:
Intel(r) 82801ba Ultra ABA storage controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

On disk drives:

generic IDE disk type 47
generic NEC floppy disk


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does a cdrom appear there?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

i dont think so...

has: disk drives
display adaptors
floppy disk controllers
hard disk controllers
imaging device....etc


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

but i can put in a cd and it will act like its starting and then do nothing with it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, sorry for my sometimes slow responses, I just ruined my DVD player trying to get the front case off my tower  Now it won't open up......See we have problems too 

All that means is that it is getting power. Something is still wrong. 

Is this Intel(r) 82801ba Ultra ABA storage controller ATA instead of ABA?

Do you know where the cdrom is connected?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

i have no idea and i have no idea...lol

actually it says ATA, i just checked again. And I don't know where the cdrom is connected. 

And, sorry to hear about your DVD player


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's have a look at the IRQs. I'm wondering if the drive isn't connected there instead of to the IDE controllers.

Also have a look for me: right click my computer, properties, performance, does it say optimal there?

Start, run, msinfo32 and hit ok...go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes it says optimal performance

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	PS/2 Millennium Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller 1	OK
IRQ 3	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus	OK
IRQ 9	Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller 2	OK
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 10	Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443	OK
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82815 Graphics Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D (WDM)	OK
IRQ 11	BCM HPNA 10Mbps NIC	OK
IRQ 11	BCM V.90 56K Modem	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 12	Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel(r) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel(r) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

IRQ 14 Intel(r) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller OK
IRQ 14 Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) OK
IRQ 15 Intel(r) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller OK
IRQ 15 Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) OK


Well, I don't know what to make of that. 

Do you know how many drives are in the computer?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Can you tell how to find out?

I'm not real sure what all uses them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

CDROM, CDRW, hard drives.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I have CDROM, CDRW (which are combined), and a floppy disk drive


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure what next to try.........if it were my machine, I'd do drastic things  but.......without being able to help you fix it, I don't wanna do that...........

Is this a name brand machine per chance?

Another thing, as I'm not that familiar with ME, I'm wondering if you have any restore points, and if the restore points would be different than the scanreg restore that we've done..........

Anyone around who runs me???


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Is a gateway machine. I ran a "go back" thing this morning when i restored and got my drive back. It said it was supposed to restore damaged files and such. And when i did that is when I got those ones from 6/7/02. That was this morning, and when I did all that my drive was back. Then when I restarted I had a bunch of stuff on there that i had a long time ago, which i got rid of. But, after had the same problems i started with last night. So, I went to my thread from last night and did the same thing from then....when it restarted I was missing the drive again?!!

I have an area in "go back" that i can go back to safe points on my computer. But that didn't work earlier...so??!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, hold tight, I've asked for some help on ME. Have I mentioned I hate ME


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

I am sure somebody asked this before...
Did you get a restore disk or 2 or 3 w/ your computer?
AZ?

Sorry if you answered that and I missed it.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

No one asked that yet. I DID put it in earlier when I was doing something to try to fix it, BUT....My brain is kind of fried ...I've been messing with this for about 8 hours now....lol....so i don't know what I was doing at that time.

BUT....Yes I have 3 restore disks


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

and sorry about bein slow to answer....I had to get something to eat. I remembered I hadn't eaten all day..(what a REAL halloween trick I've had...lol)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks zzz for popping in  I hope we can get this sorted.

I didn't ask about the restore cds as I wasn't sure that would be an option for you. Those, I believe, pretty much takes your computer back to when you purchased it.

I'm wondering though, since you said it was a Gateway, is there anything on the cds that would pertain to the cdrom?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

my disk #1 says: cd contains: *hardware drivers *partial back up of applications *NT 4.0 driver locator utility

disk #2 : cd contains: Operating system restoration program

disk #3: cd contains: back up of applications


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

OK, As one of the unfortunate few that bought a PC with windows me installed I feel your pain. Before you do anything as drastic as a restore try doing a scanreg/ restore with your bootdisc. Not much help if the problem is more than 4 days old but I found it better than the standard windows restore sometimes, especially when you have done max changes to your hard drive within a 96 hour period. System restore was in its test phase in me, therefore it wasn't too great. If you don't have a bootdisc, make one. If you can't make one, download one. Boot with it. When you get to the dos prompt, type in scanreg/ restore. Pick the earliest restore point you have available and hit enter. Follow the prompts to get yourself out from there. I hated me soooooo bad I went back to 98, and then went to XP as soon as it was available as an upgrade. The one thing I do miss about the pure dos environment is ******* Rampage. LOL and YeeHaw!


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I have definately done "MAX" changes to my hard drive in the past 24 hours. And I'm not sure if i have a boot disk, so how do i make one? I DO have the system restoration disks which i listed in my last post, but thats about the best of my knowledge.

When I did the scanreg/ restore I get the dates today that I've done stuff, and then the others are from 6/7/02 and 6/6/02


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Don't know if this helps at all, but this is the hard disk drive that came with the computer. I am also on the gateway help site, (which isn't doin much for me), but it does have what my computer came with

Western Digital 20-GB 5400-RPM Ultra ATA/100 Hard Disk Drive [Part #5501685]

And this is the CDR drive

Philips 8X/4X/32X CD-R/RW Revision 3 [Part #5501823]


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

OK, Now I need help. I can't remember how to make a boot disc in 98/me. I ditched me about a year ago and have been focused on XP ever since. Can someone jog our memory here? I know it was somewhere in the right click menu in explorer from the c drive, or logical drive wahtever the manufacturer calls it. It will say ? "Make startupdisc"??? or "Make boot disc". Sorry, but it has been awhile. Try right clicking on my computer, explore and then right clicking on the c drive, or logical drive. Damn, it has been awhile. But I think if you can directly restore your registry you will be OK.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Oh Yeah, when you boot with the disc, it is going to give you 3 choices, select dos prompt and hit enter. Then do the scanreg/ restore thing. Sorry I am not more help, but me was easy to forget. I am not knocking your computer, but you have one VERY buggy OS on your hands.


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

*If all else fails...*

Save everything you want (if you can) off your HD.
(you don't need a boot disk w/ Restore disks)
Put the disk#1 in the cdrom.
Turn off the computer.
Start the computer and just follow the instructions.
It's very simple and takes about an hour for a clean install.

benefit: Your computer will run like a new one.

good luck,
AZ


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't see a "make boot disk" under what you said. It says format, but i dont know what that means..but that is the closest thing it says to disk stuff


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Don't reformat yet!!!! That is the hard way out of this! Wait, I'll be back!


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok....have a question before i do the whole redo thing......

What do I run 1st...the restoration? And then am I going to have to re install my ME disks also??

Please ignore my ignorance....I am so far from a computer expert...lol

And how do i make sure i have "everything" I need cleared off??


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

And ZZZ, bad advice is worse than none at all!


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok...I am holding up


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then click Add/Remove Programs. 
Click the Startup Disk tab, and then click Create Disk. 
Label a floppy disk "Windows Me Startup Disk," insert the disk in your floppy drive when prompted, and then click OK. Windows Me will begin to copy files to the floppy disk. 
When copying is complete, click OK, and then store the disk in a safe place. From Microsoft's site


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, please make sure you have anything you need saved. Some restore cds give you the choice of only reinstalling the operating system, some zap everything, I think you can test it to see what your options are and then escape out of it if you don't like the choices.

I'm sorry to have abandoned you, but I'm returning to Mexico tomorrow bright and early, and I have to pack.

BTW, I fixed my DVD drive  I had to use brute force, but I got the drawer open and now it opens and closes 

Good luck and I will check back on you, I promise


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

AcaCandy....You have been a Godsend blessing to me today!!!! I really appreciate everything you have done to help me!!! Have a safe trip and THANK YOU again for all of your help!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Now,once you have done all that crap. Put the disc in your machine and reboot. Choose dos out of the 3 choices. when you get to the dos prompt, type in scanreg/ restore and pick the earliest date available. Follow the screens to get yourself out of there. This will most likely fix you machine.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

No restore yet. try what I posted first, please!


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok...i have my disk....I just have to wait til i'm done listening to this hockey webcast to do this  

type in: scanreg/ restore, or scanreg /restore?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

If scanreg/ restore doesn't work, try scanreg /restore . Different makers, different commands. Let me know if it worked OK?


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skivvywaver:_
> *And ZZZ, bad advice is worse than none at all! *


How long have you been dicking w/ this problem?
Don't act so smart until you have fixed her computer.
I reformat every 3 to 6 months just to keep my performance up.
I know many who do.
It is fast and simple w/ a restore disk.
Anybody can do it.
So cool it dude and stop being so immature.

AZknowscomputers


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

yes I most definately will let you know. I know AcaCandy had me do scanreg /restore and it brought up dates, just didn't know if the other way would give me other dates, or if different systems did different things?!

Either way I HUGELY appreciate your help, and I am sending everyone I know to this website!!! ( already have sent a few )

Oh, and what if my restore dates are still back in 2002?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah we hear you Mr. 8% tech with 400 know it all posts in 1 month. Chill out and get to know who you may be speaking to before you lay on thy keyboard youngster. Reformatting every couple of months tells me something of your tech ability. LOL I haven't done it since I installed XP! And if that is your picture in your profile, mullets and hippie hairstyles are at the very least passee. And so is dialup.


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

I'll tell you how to do it.

hehehe...


oh yeh, I said disk #1 cause it's probably the Driver, then....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

What are you on? Crack or booze? What a waste!


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Well.......Whatever I just did seems to have brought back my CDROM drive!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT, when i booted, I didn't have an option of dos startup. It said: 1. Help 2. start with CD ROM support 3. Start without CD ROM support and 4. minimal boot

I didn't do any of them before the time ran out, and it brought up some stuff to scan the c drive for errors etc...and then all of the sudden it said my D drive was there!!!! ?????????

Who knows, who cares....as long as it worked!!!! 

Now, how do I get my java applet to be back? I can't get into any games or anything?!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

skivvy, you want to knock off the crap please 

Tera, is the drive seen in windows now?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I can help you get java working also


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're treading on low water skivvy........seriously, knock it off.

I don't think that is the only option Tera has, but it certainly was suggested prior


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes my drive shows up now. Well the only way i know to look is under "my computer", and it is there now!!

Now I just need my games back! And a HUGE prayer for when I have to reboot. After all this today I'm scared to do anything...lol


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah Aca I'll knock off the crap, but I think I was attacked first. I do believe I stated that bad advise was worse than none, and now we have her drive working without a reformat. Now she has a java problem which I can also help her with.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I also have a new.net error when i start up. I know we deleted it last night when i was working on stuff, but not sure how to get rid of it again.

It says something about not being able to read new.net and that it will close....i click ok and is gone. Not sure of the exact message, just know i don't want it there anymore


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

If I am not mistaken new.net is adware/spyware which you can zap safely with adaware. I wouldn't try spybot first because it has been known to cause problems in win9x machines.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

And you would have wanted to choose help in the list. Sorry, but I ain't run me in a long time.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Well cool...cuz thats what it did....lol At least something is going my way today!! 

Now, when i run ad aware, just find new.net on the list and take it out???

AND, most importantly, how do i fix java??? I need my games to destress tonite...LOL

And even MORE importantly...THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you have new.net in add/remove, that is the best way to eliminate it, but I think you may have uninstalled it prior, so that may not be an option.

If not, have hijack this fix that entry.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zzz:_
> *If all else fails...
> 
> *


And skivvy, I think you may have missed this


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Run adaware first, then I'll help you with your java. It is most likely in your internet settings in advanced but run adaware first. Kill everything it posts and then come back. Sorry I got a little ruffled awhile back, but I ran me for 2 years and I pride myself on knowing my machine. I'll be here. Scott


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Scott, I'm signing off now, so I'll leave Tera in your capable hands


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks Aca, I didn't see the wink for shure. LOL


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks again Aca!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'll do that in adaware and get right back to you


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok, do i need to reboot now?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah Boot


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Do you have java???????


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

no


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

not without rebooting anyway


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

OK, In tools in IE, go to internet options. Click on the advanced tab, scroll to microsoft virtual machine, check all boxes , click apply close internet explorer and then reboot. I'll be here for a few so get back to me asap, I'll wait. Check your java first and let me know.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hey, are you here?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

OK...big problems....I did that adaware thing and deleted those files, and then did the java thing, and then i couldn't even get online til i restored all those files from adaware that i just took off.

And since it was all messed up i went back in and unchecked those other java things. Would that make it mess up? Or do you think it was something i took out with adaware??
And then i just went back and rechecked them, rebooted, and i still can't get my games to work???!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Go bacik to your advanced options and hit restore defaults. Hit apply and reboot. I'll be here for a few more.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/downloads.html If none of the above work, download and install this. I gotta go to bed gotta work tomorrow. Please check windows update first, but if nothing else works this will give you java.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok...thanks so much...have a good night!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Let us know if it didn't work ok?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I will....I don't see anything on updates that says anything about java


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Download from the link I posted, install and all is java. Night


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

all is not java...lol...it froze up on the download, and now i dont know how to finish the download....but not tonite!!! 

13 hours is enuff for today.

I'll be back either tomorrow or sunday to figure it out

and thanks again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi guys, thought I would check back in on the progress........


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Candy!!

Well it's like this. I have pretty much everything running smoothly, but I can't get into any online games with my IE. 

I downloaded Java, reinstalled IE, checked the settings....and EVERYTHING else everyone suggested to do....no beans!!

I downloaded Netscape browser, and my games work fine on there. 

I am thinking I have something checked off on IE that shouldn't be, but it isn't java stuff cuz I've already tried all that. And, if it helps, I get NO pop up ads on my IE either. Not that I enjoy pop up ads, but since they are gone i don't get my games either??!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a pop up killer program running per chance?

And refresh my memory, you are running IE what version?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm running IE 6.0 

As far as I know I'm not running any pop up killers.

AND, now I'm starting to run slower again, and sometimes freeze up trying to pull up "my control panel" and "my computer"

I know I have some stuff in there that came back with the system restore that I don't know how to get rid of, but don't know if that is causing problems...aka norton and kazaa, and are prolly more, but not sure


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure if we had you download and run hijack this (without reading back thru the thread). If we did, run it again and post your scan log, if we didn't, then download, run it, and post your scan log.

http://mjc1.com/mirror/hjt/


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

This is what I get

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 9:11:15 PM, on 11/3/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\BCMDMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME\BROWSER AGENT\CNBABE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\SYSTIMER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE\NETSCP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINDOWS MEDIA COMPONENTS\ENCODER\WMENCAGT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = MetaLink Technologies
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://my.netscape.com"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\iezy84yr.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\iezy84yr.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_1_6_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMRUNONCE] c:\windows\options\cabs\oemrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InkWatch] C:\PROGRA~1\GATEWAY\GATEWA~2\INKWATCH.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eac_Download] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMDMMSG] BCMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Adaptec\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Startup: Encoder Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\WMENCAGT.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.staginglight.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.prestage.com
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://pv2fd.pav2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {2E3811E9-5504-11D0-A1C4-444553540000} (Tree.PracticeTree) - http://www.prestage.com/ActiveX/holeshot.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37925.8784953704
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have some bad stuff there. Let me see who I can find online right now....this is not my area, but I'd say you have some spyware..........


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok...figured as much, but last time i took so much out i lost my cdrom....is scary....lol


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Tera

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eac_Download] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION\DOWNLOAD.EXE -k

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~2\BROWSE~1\CNBabe.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer

Restart your computer and delete:

The C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EACCELERATION folder
The C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONNAME folder

I haven't read through the thread so I'm not up to speed on what's going on here. At any rate all those need to go.

I'm in the middle of chatting on Yahoo with my cousin about a problem with Spybot. After I finish with him I'll check back.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok...Whatever you just had me do, my CDROM drive disappeared from "my computers". Same thing happened last time.

I didn't delete those other files yet either. Am just going to wait til you can get back with me and figure it all out.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I just went back through everything that has been done(sort of)).

First off what has been removed using Hijack This wouldn't have caused your CDROM drive to disappear like that. You could actually select every entry in your HJT log for removal and it shouldn't cause that. It could cause other problems but not that.

One question, when was the last time your Hard Drive was reformatted and the OS reinstalled?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

To be completely honest.....we've done so much stuff to this computer the last few days that I'm not completely sure of the extent of it.

I don't know if the hard drive has ever been reformatted...unless it was something I was told to try the last couple days (what would it entail? and then I can tell you if i did it)

And I'm not sure what you mean by OS

I've made a boot disk, which brought back my CDROM the last time...used restore....reinstalled Windows....downloaded Java....tons of stuff!!!!!

Sorry I'm not much help....pretty much what I know is that I had my CDROM before i did the hijack thing and now its gone. Since I lost it the other day I check it all the time.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

It might be best to wait for those that have been with you through this thread to return.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok......thanks anyways though!!!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry I wasn't more help.


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

JustMe Tera: Trust the people who have a lot of posts under their names. I am sure you will have resulution to you situation soon. I wouldn't be surprised that when youget up in the morning and turn your comp on it's not all back to normal. (Stranger things have happenened!) Most likely not though so keep coming back, there are some very helpful people here. LOL Steve/Seattle


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL....I know!!

I just had to get some sleep on it cuz my head was about ready to explode!! lol

Ok....So who here is ready to take on this huge challenge with me??? anyone?? anyone??


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

Where have all the Gurus gone?
curious...
AZ


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I dont know...but I hope one comes around soon....Is driving me nutty not getting this fixed. Just stays in my head all the time like a disease...lol


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok...I ran my startup disk that I made, as recommended from here, and I got my cdrom drive back.

Now, can someone help me to figure out why that happened, and if there is another problem that caused it?!


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

Do you back-up?
Is there anything on your computer that cannot be replaced..(personal stuff.)

You are just digging yourself a deeper hole right now by changing everything.

If you reformat, you go back to a new computer. You will have to install all your games and stuff again just like when you bought your computer. (but it will work!)

Don't install Kaaza again (those days are gone).

I don't have a Gateway but a Restore Disk should be a Restore disk. Start w/ Disk #2....follow instructions...Smpl.

If somebody has reformatted a Gateway, Please chime in Now.
Otherwise...
Let me know.
Think about it.
I'll check back.

AZ


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

If you have your CD back you can burn anything that you want to save.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok....well I think it would be a good idea to save everything no matter what else we do. But alas, I have no idea how to save it on cd.....


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

As I recall, you have a CD-R(W). Am I right? What is the name of it (software)? Got a blank disk?

Do you really have something on your computer that you cannot replace?

AZ


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustMeTera:_
> *Ok...I ran my startup disk that I made, as recommended from here, and I got my cdrom drive back.
> 
> Now, can someone help me to figure out why that happened, and if there is another problem that caused it?! *


I guess I'm not understanding what startup disk you are running to get your cdrom drive back? You have it back in Windows and can actually use it again, or are you booting to dos and just watching the cdrom drive acknowledge it being loaded?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

It acknowledged it being on there, and i can use it. I have no idea how or why...lol I was told to make a startup/boot disk the other day and used that go get it back then, so i did it this time too and it worked.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So are you booting with the startup disk in the floppy drive the entire time? Doesn't that take you to an a: prompt?

Sorry, for my confusion, just trying to figure out what is happening


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

When I boot from the floppy start up disk i asks where to start in and i start from "help"....then get out of help and it says to scan /all....then to type in setup.exe

I did that and it came up and said that my cdrom drive was running....not sure how or why...but thats all i did


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah, I already tried reinstalling IE and that didn't make any difference.

I do have one more question....when I "start over", am I going to have to go through the whole thing of figuring out which updates to reinstall too? I know there have been a whole bunch of them


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok thanks....and do I have to do anything besides put in disk 2 of my restoration disks and let it do its work? Will it just make everything disappear? (meaning do I have to do anything 1st, like uninstall anything 1st)

And then will I have to reinstall my Microsoft works suite disks too?

Sorry so many questions....I just don't want to mess this up...lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you'll have to answer some questions. Some of the restore disks I've seen give you the change to restore the operating system instead of the entire computer, so you'll have to follow thru the prompts. 

zzz would have a better idea than I. I have a Gateway system, but I've never restored it with the cds. I usually wipe the hard drive and start clean with just my own Windows cd, as Gateway and others put so much of their own crap on the systems......

And yes on the MS Works, if it came on the software restore cd, you'll do it that way, or if you have a separate cd, you'll install it like you would any other software item.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

I have the 6 set cds of microsoft works and i also have the 3 set system restoration kit cds.

Is there anything I need to back up besides my own personal files??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the restore cds, is there also a disk for drivers?


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

the 1st disk includes:
*hardware drivers
*partial backup of applications
*NT 4.0 Driver Locator utility

2nd disk includes:
*Operating System restoration program

3rd disk includes:
*Back up of applications

This is what is said on all of the 3 cds


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Which do I start with??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like #2.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok....well I have everything saved so I'm going to try this...Cross your fingers, and wish me luck!!!!

Let me make sure I have this right. Do I close down and start computer with the restore disk in? Or just put the disk in with everything already on and go from there??


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

ok n/m....the disk says to put into drive, restart computer and follow directions.

I will let you know when/if I ever get back online...lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Be sure your bios setup is set to boot from cd first, then do a start, shutdown, restart and the cd should pick up and take over.


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

Well, I don't know what you mean by check bios....but I already did everything before I saw your post.

So far everything seems to be working great though!!

Thanks for all of your help....you and everyone else who helped me!!!

And I'm sure I'll be back for more...lol


----------



## zzz (Sep 13, 2003)

How long did that take?

Now JustMeTera has the Power! 

AZnufsed

:up:


----------



## JustMeTera (Jul 23, 2003)

It took about an hour or so to restore and reinstall my works disks....and I'm still working on putting my back up stuff back on, but all in all everything is great

WOOHOO I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!


----------

